# Change My Mind...



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)




----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Size 0 silver blade mepps spinner.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Black and pearl mister twister on silver 1/8th oz jig with a red hook.


----------



## DRR324 (Jan 29, 2010)

White tube jig....


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Hula popper!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnson silver minnow with pork rind.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Slabalicious Monkey Shine.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

The curly tail grub, or "mister twister", has proven to be an extremely effective lure on a multitude of different fish species.

Fished in the 1/16 or 1/32 oz form with a 1" grub, it is a huge hit with pan fish. Medium sized versions in the 1/2 to 1 oz with a 4" tail drive walleyes, bass, and stripers bonkers. Fished in the 1 pound version with a 9" grub tail, it is a must have bait in the ocean for halibut, ling cod, and yellow eyes.

The versatility of this lure is unmatched. Whether it is smooth retrieved, vertical jigged, or bottom hop retrieved, I have not found a fish, anywhere in the world, not willing to snap up this time tested favorite.

The natural swimming action of the tail and the vibrations the bait emits just drive fish into eating it.

I go with chartreuese for it's high visibility in both clear and murky water....and fish just seem to like it.

Put me on any body of water in the world and tell me to "catch a fish" and I will reach for a chartreuse "mister twister" every time.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

1/2 ounce silver Ratl-Trap


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

When you dump your tackle box and everything snarls together, I pick that lure.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Panther Martin is my go to have caught bass , walleye , trout , crappie .........


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

If I had to catch a fish to save my life, I’d put a white twister tail on a jig head and live to see another day.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

The Banjo Minnow..........It triggers a genetic response


----------



## bellkey (Mar 24, 2017)

Red and white Daredevil


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

triplelunger said:


> Hula popper!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How about River Runt, Pikie minnow


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller (Sep 27, 2020)

Silver blade, chartreuse beaded crawler harness. Walleye, Pike, Bass, Catfish, Gills, Perch, Musky, Salmon. Different hook sizes(smaller) to specificly target Gills, but otherwise standard hook size will catch anything. Trim the leader and cast "weapon" style or troll/drift behind boat. Use with boards or not. Use live bait or plastics. Catches everything.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

NaturalBornBluegiller said:


> Silver blade, chartreuse beaded crawler harness. Walleye, Pike, Bass, Catfish, Gills, Perch, Musky, Salmon. Different hook sizes(smaller) to specificly target Gills, but otherwise standard hook size will catch anything. Trim the leader and cast "weapon" style or troll/drift behind boat. Use with boards or not. Use live bait or plastics. Catches everything.


I like it. Very strong contender in my opinion!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Botiz said:


> If I had to catch a fish to save my life, I’d put a white twister tail on a jig head and live to see another day.


Yep. I would choose the white twister over chartreuse. Closely followed by black.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

F-7 Silver and Black Rapala.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Rapala flat rap size 8 black & gold. Absolute smallmouth killer (don't know why they discontinued them) awesome lure!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Beetle spins have caught a lot of pannies. Wonder why I don't use them more often. Gulp minnows do a pretty good job, too. My fly rod is still my go to. I like using ice flys.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

ruger 454 said:


> Size 0 silver blade mepps spinner.


I'm with you, except on the size. I'd go with a #2.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmmm....Gill net count ?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

a fiska horizontal jig, some sort of natural perchy color, tipped with 2 white spikes


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

on a call said:


> Hmmmm....Gill net count ?


Just as long as you tie a piece of yarn to it!


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Beetle spin blade with a roadrunner and twister tail









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navydoc69 (Jan 24, 2021)

Plain hook with whatever bait is at hand


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

1.5" Charlie Brewer Slider Grub in white on a 1/16 darter head. Them things are deadly.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Probably a 2" Rapala floating minnow in either Perch or black and silver.


----------



## Allen Morgan (May 13, 2018)

These little bad boys right. 1/32, custom-painted and custom-tied by me. Tip with a Gulp! Minnow, 7ndrr a weighted float. Retrieve speed depends on water temp. Right now it's a CRAWL back to the boat. 8 caught a nice mix of 'Gills, Redears, small Bass, and Small Perch 4 days ago in 5 FOW.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

The Rapala website still shows the Flat Rap. Flat Rap® (rapala.com) I've owned about a half dozen of them from when they first came out & have never used them.


----------

